# Watermelon ideas



## Janet H (Jul 12, 2012)

Watermelon season is here! Awesome - I love the stuff, but could use some serving ideas and recipes.  I recently made a salad of chopped watermelon with a crumble of feta and some snipped mint that was pretty good. 

What do you do with watermelon?


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 12, 2012)

My favorite recipe for watermelon has four ingredients: watermelon, a sharp knife, a plate, and a napkin (or stack of them). I love, love, love sweet, crisp, ice cold watermelon all by itself.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 12, 2012)

We had a country style pork rib dish week before last. It had asian flavors and a lightly pickled watermelon side dish. The recipe came from a recent BA mag.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 12, 2012)

Barbara L said:


> My favorite recipe for watermelon has four ingredients: watermelon, a sharp knife, a plate, and a napkin (or stack of them). I love, love, love sweet, crisp, ice cold watermelon all by itself.


 
I'm right there with you.    Plain, cold, and unadulterated.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 12, 2012)

I like to make watermelon sorbet or granita.


----------



## Cerise (Jul 12, 2012)

Remove the seeds, puree in a blender, & pour into ice cube trays. Plunk a watermelon ice cube in your vodka ;-)

Drizzled w/ balsamic vinegar.

In a salad with crab or shrimp salad & mixed greens.

Cut the melon in rectangles, top w/ brie, wrap with prosciutto.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 13, 2012)

Cheryl J said:


> I'm right there with you.    Plain, cold, and unadulterated.


you finished that watermelon yet C!!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 13, 2012)

cut a hole in it,push in the end of a funnel,put it in the fridge & top up the funnel each day with white rum or vodka,or,ummm,both!
chop into chunks,eat,fall over!!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 13, 2012)

Cerise said:


> Remove the seeds, puree in a blender, & pour into ice cube trays. Plunk a watermelon ice cube in your vodka ;-)
> 
> Drizzled w/ balsamic vinegar.
> 
> ...


Rachel Ray recently did a segment on watermelon:

http://www.rachaelraymag.com/rrmag/...hType=recipes&searchString=watermelon&x=0&y=0

Steven and Chris have some good sounding watermelon recipes:

Steven and Chris

The LCBO Food and Drink magazine also does:

Recipe Search Results

Southern Living does as well:

15 Delicious Watermelon Recipes - Southern Living

Let us know which, if any, you try! I'm liking the watermelon ice cube idea...

I tend to cut a wedge, sit on the back steps, and see how far I can spit the seeds...although I'm liking Harry's way of eating watermelon...


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jul 13, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I like to make watermelon sorbet .....



Do you have a recipe? I'd love to give that a try with the ice cream maker!!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 13, 2012)

I've never done this in an ice cream maker, but I've made this, or a version of it, several times. I've subbed out raspberries, strawberries, or blueberries and it works. I've added a wee bit of vodka (maybe more than a wee bit), and that works too.

Watermelon Sorbet


----------



## Souvlaki (Jul 13, 2012)

Watermelon pie

grrek recipe

Ingredients:

2 kg watermelon -without seeds 

500 gr white sugar

800-900 grams self-rising flour

1/3 teaspoon Cinnamon powder

1/4 teaspoon Clover powder

½ cup honey

A bit of oil for baking

Sesame


Drain and mash the watermelon. In a large bowl mix it with sugar, flour, cinnamon and ½ cup of honey.  Stir.
Oil a baking pan.  Sprinkle some sesame on the bottom.  Put the mixture in and sprinkle more sesame and a little bit of oil over the top.
Bake at 180 Celsius for 3 hours. 

The pie has to be thin very thin in order to be baked.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 13, 2012)

DaveSoMD said:


> Do you have a recipe? I'd love to give that a try with the ice cream maker!!



I just puree and pour it into the machine, no additions.  It is usually sweet enough to stand on it's own.  I've done the same with cantaloupe and honeydew, they need a little water to puree and must be very ripe.


----------



## Cerise (Jul 13, 2012)

Do you feel adventurous?

*Chicken In a Watermelon*

2009 August « John on Wine – a wine blog

Chicken in a Watermelon Recipe

(I think it might be kewl prepped in a slow cooker using cut up watermelon.)

The watermelon-glazed bbq'd meatballs, & watermelon & scallop skewers sound good too:

National Watermelon Promotion Board | Watermelon Recipes


----------



## Rocklobster (Jul 13, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> cut a hole in it,push in the end of a funnel,put it in the fridge & top up the funnel each day with white rum or vodka,or,ummm,both!
> chop into chunks,eat,fall over!!


You missed part about running around in your underwear with the empty watermelon  shell on your head like a helmet repeating the words, Take me to your leader. Then waking up the next morning outside on the picnic table not being to remember any of it....


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 13, 2012)

Rocklobster said:


> You missed part about running around in your underwear with the empty watermelon  shell on your head like a helmet repeating the words, Take me to your leader. Then waking up the next morning outside on the picnic table not being to remember any of it....


That explains what happens at my neighbour's annual family reunion the long weekend in August...wondered about that stranger I'd find under my picnic table with a watermelon on his head...he'll really get a surprise this year when he meets Cocky Rocky under there!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 13, 2012)

*Watermelon Wine ~~~ Watermelon Rind Preserves*


----------



## Janet H (Jul 13, 2012)

These are some awesome ideas!  Keep em coming.  I'm intrigued by watermelon pie and am going to try it. This week we've had watermelon grilled, frozen, salad-ized and plain.  There's more melon in the fridge....


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 13, 2012)

Rocklobster said:


> You missed part about running around in your underwear with the empty watermelon  shell on your head like a helmet repeating the words, Take me to your leader. Then waking up the next morning outside on the picnic table not being to remember any of it....


hey rock!that's me BEFORE the watermelon.....love parties me!!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 13, 2012)

Puree a few cups of the fruit and infuse into vodka for watermelon-flavored vodka. I was going to mention pickled watermelon rind, as well. I made some last year and they were fantastic  I love having them with pulled pork sandwiches.


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## Cerise (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 13, 2012)

Cerise said:


>


----------



## Cerise (Jul 13, 2012)

^^^LOL.  We can't forget our pets, CW. 

How about watermelon salsa or Avocado/watermelon Pico de Gallo (use watermelon in place of tomatoes), to pair with grilled fish, fish tacos or seafood of choice.

Avocado Pico de Gallo “Cocktail” Recipe | Vegetarian Times


Watermelon Salsa Recipe | Eating Well


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 13, 2012)

Cheryl J said:


> I'm right there with you.    Plain, cold, and unadulterated.



That is whole I like it too


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 13, 2012)

LPBeier said:


>



  Love it


----------



## blissful (Jul 22, 2012)

Janet, your post reminded me of how much I like watermelon. I picked up a 'personal' watermelon yesterday. About 7 inches across.
I thought, I'll eat half of it today. Well I cut it open and there was only 1/4 inch of white and rind, ONLY 1/4 inch! I'm used to about 1 inch or at least 3/4 inches of white and rind.
It's seedless and pink and oh so sweet!
I could only eat a quarter of it, and that was pushing it. Delicious!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 22, 2012)

I love those personal watermelons...they are fantastic!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 23, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I love those personal watermelons...they are fantastic!


Is that how the  store markets them''as personal watermelons? If so, the concept and the variety haven't made it to my neck of the woods. Did I just write Lake of the Woods? Dreaming of heading there in August...


----------



## Hoot (Jul 23, 2012)

Yep, we see 'em a lot around here. They are a variety that gets about the diameter of one of them gallon size vinegar jugs you used to see. Some are smaller. Probably got other names....midget, dwarf, or miniature watermelons.


----------



## FluffyAngel (Jul 23, 2012)

Watermelon dehydrates deliciously. It gets nice and crisp and breaks like a wafer yet melts in your mouth almost like cotton candy. It's also amazingly sweet when dehydrated. I would not dare add sugar of any kind. If you like candy & you dehydrate some watermelon, you'll wish you had dehydrated a lot of it because it opens up whole other avenue of options on how to get more watermelon in your dishes. I would encourage anyone who likes watermelon to try it dehydrated for a great all natural "no sugar added but noone will believe you" candy. Super Simple. Just slice (not too thick) and place in dehydrator and leave until crisp. Then you will have that wonderful watermelon taste concentrated in these little watermelon crisps that can be enjoyed as is or as an additive to lend a ton of flavor. I discovered this because my wonderful late neighbor used to grow watermelons by the acres and gave us more watermelon than we could ever eat. Had to find a way to use them.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 23, 2012)

FluffyAngel said:
			
		

> Watermelon dehydrates deliciously. It gets nice and crisp and breaks like a wafer yet melts in your mouth almost like cotton candy. It's also amazingly sweet when dehydrated. I would not dare add sugar of any kind. If you like candy & you dehydrate some watermelon, you'll wish you had dehydrated a lot of it because it opens up whole other avenue of options on how to get more watermelon in your dishes. I would encourage anyone who likes watermelon to try it dehydrated for a great all natural "no sugar added but noone will believe you" candy. Super Simple. Just slice (not too thick) and place in dehydrator and leave until crisp. Then you will have that wonderful watermelon taste concentrated in these little watermelon crisps that can be enjoyed as is or as an additive to lend a ton of flavor. I discovered this because my wonderful late neighbor used to grow watermelons by the acres and gave us more watermelon than we could ever eat. Had to find a way to use them.



Oh, does that sound good, FA!

Lots of great ideas, all!  Will have to check out the farmers markets.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 23, 2012)

Pickle it. Yum.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 26, 2012)

Though I am allergic to watermelon, it would certainly be interesting as a Gazpacho with Mint or a Cold Soup with a Mint Pesto. 

I only eat Green Melon, and it is not a Honey Dew ... 

It is a Persian Melon, very very light celery green in color and stunning when ripe and sweet and aromatic. 

Laurie and CWS: fabulous watermelon rind sculptures.

Thanks for posting. 

Margi.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 26, 2012)

wow, watermelon alergies, gosh, never heard of that one. At least it is better than wheat or dairy. I mean it is easier to avoid.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 26, 2012)

Charlie D.,

Nice to hear from you. I know many people who are allergic to nuts, strawberries, gluten, lactose, crab and numerous other items. 

I am also terribly allergic since child hood to Soy in any form. I never eat Soy beans, packaged bread which can contain soy or Chinese food. It is a killer for me. 

I am also lactose intolerant, however, cheese does not bother me ... No whole milk by itself. 

I have had these allergies since I was born ... I am also allergic to sulfur in medicines. I have a bracelet in my purse. 

It could be alot worse ! 

When are you going to Israel ? I left a reply on Port Haifa and Port Caesarea for you about falafel. I love falafel. 

Kind regards.
Margi.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 26, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Oh, does that sound good, FA!
> 
> Lots of great ideas, all!  Will have to check out the farmers markets.


This is I like!


----------

